# Blowtoad/Puffers poisonous?



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have heard all sorts of urban legends surrounding this lil guy. I did some prelimenary looking around, and there is a very toxic puffer in Japan apparently the "Fugu" and is a different species entirely. I have heard the puffers on the East coast can give you a buzz or something to that effect, but has anyone been sick or heard of any crazy stories about these fish? Thanks!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Mike...ask em locals how ta clean them blow-toads..jus like skin'n them fresh water channel cats. IMHO best eatin fish this side of the Missisippi [ a tie with 'em sea mullet ]. Dip 'em in some corn meal and fry em.....betcha wish ya had a dozen more!

Them exotic blow toads from Japan are the ones ya gotta watch out for. I plan to sashimi a North Atlantic blow toad this year


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

As long as they are fresh, no at issue. And they are mighty tasty. I like mine with cornmeal coating, and I do not prefer all fish made this way. 

Clean em well. Even so, if it happens it'll only be a bout of diarrhea. 

Of course if you eat shushi alot, like Nserch4Drum and I, then you're not as likely to be affected much if at all. Sushi rules! Then again rare steak is best (but only from a qualified butcher)! I'm gonna sashimi me one too, ain't done it yet but what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger. Ate lots of fresh caught fish rite away...the best part of fishing is skip all the planning for lunch and catch it!

Hmmm.... a thread about what not to eat uncooked?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

YES that would be bible worthy. I have never eaten raw fish that I have caught. I have had sushi in restaruants and stuff and liked it a good deal. I would absolutely love to know what sort of fish I could bring straight outta the surf, on my cuttin board and munch on without fear of death.

I wouldn't even know how to begin to make sushi, but man I would LOVE to learn. Anyone out there know how to take blowtoad straight from the surf and make it edible with the most minor ingredients right there on the beach?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

saltandsand said:


> Then again rare steak is best (but only from a qualified butcher)!


Get a good aged 4 inch steak...meat from a well established butcher or restraunt...less than 1 min on each side on high heat [ seared ]...seasoned very well...and now we's talkin!

dang I'm hungry!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought taht would kill you? Man you would'nt believe the chit they taught us in school... I really wanan try some of this stuff!!!!


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Pittsburgh steaks, now ya'll are talking. Purple and cold in the middle. Now that is good steak. Yeah, you need to know the chef to have them cook them that way anymore.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I've actually put a de-frosted porter house in a brown bag, set it in the fridge fer a week and cooked it...medium rare. Yum!!!!

I didn't get rushed to the ER

I won't eat store bought chicken, pork or steak rare...but ye get me a a good steak from an established butcher or restraunt....we's talkin' tar-tar....

~Guess that's why I like sushi and sashimi?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Now I know I'm in with good people... a bunch a carnivores!!! 

Chit I throw mine on the heat just to add a bit of color in respect of others at the table. 

Just because I'm a carnivore doesn't mean I'm a savage....on the other hand they can think what they want and eat boot leather! (BTW: Did they ever think that cancer is associate with the fire as it burns along the fat drippings? Tis a fact that some doctors profess.)


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Dang I had two steaks this past week end and this is getting me to want another right now....

One word...okay two... TAR TAR!! Yummy!!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*JeepMike check out the kokieboy link*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37722&highlight=toads

I'm tryin this this year!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

oh man that was a good link dipnet, did you watch the video?! That seems too simple! Do you guys know how long the blowfish will be around for on Hatteras Island beaches? Do they make a spring and fall run? Or will they be here indefinately? Thanks all! Man I am really lookin forward to goin to catch me some more of these critters soon!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

A last word on the squirts... IMO its a matter of conditioning the body to accept the food being eaten. Once the problem starts it's easy to stop.

Until diarrhea subsides, try to avoid caffeine, milk products, and foods that are greasy, high in fiber (yes, this one is counter-intuitive), or very sweet. These foods tend to aggravate diarrhea.

As you improve, you can add soft, bland foods to your diet, including bananas, plain rice, boiled potatoes, toast, crackers, cooked carrots, and baked chicken without the skin or fat. 

For children, the pediatrician may also recommend a bland diet. Once the diarrhea has stopped, the pediatrician will likely encourage children to return to a normal and healthy diet if it can be tolerated. For children that have stool production problems the above diet may cause complication and special consideration is warranted. 

Also, if taking medication, read the label of any presciption as information is contained to avoid further problem.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

JeepMike, catch the blowtoads and cook 'em up. You can tell the good ones, its obvious. Avoid the prickly ones. Just look at the ones people are holding onto and you'll know what to keep. They are DELISH!! :beer:


----------

